# Gaming Rig for 60K



## deepakkumarb22 (Oct 30, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Gaming, gaming, lots of gaming,HD Multimedia

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:60000 (EDIT - 75K to 80K)

4. Planning to overclock?
A:No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7 x86 or x64 (depends on final config)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? 
A:Full HD, 22 inch (EDIT- 24 inch)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5 (EDIT- 7 )

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:<2 weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:No

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Bangalore, locally please

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:*AMD or Intel - Not choosy (as long as the RIG rocks)

Tentative Config:

CPU - Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz
MB - GigaByte ATI 785G Chipset MA785GM-US2H
HDD - Seagate SATA 1TB 32 MB Cache
RAM - 2GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz x 2
Graphics - ATI Radeon HD5850 1GB
Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 430
SMPS	 - Corsair VX550W
Monitor - BenQ E2220HD 22 inch
KB and Mouse - MS Comfort Curved + MS Optical Mouse
ODD - 24X Sony DVD Writer
Sound - Altec Lansing VS4621 (I read this was a bad set.. Any advice??)


EDIT: Budget increased to 75K - 80K.. Updated config here (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/133437-gaming-rig-60k-2.html#post1295031)


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2010)

The configuration you have chosen is actually underpowered for your requirement as well as your budget. I'm suggesting you an AMD based solution.

My suggestion is 

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3.2 GHz @ 14k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz Ram @ 4.2k
Seagate 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA (32 MB Cache) @ 2.9k
BenQ G2220HD Full HD LCD @ 7.5k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB GDDR5 @ 15k
Logitech Keyboard @ 0.4k
Gigabyte GM6800 @ 0.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9k
Altec Lansing VS-2521E @ 2.9k

Total 61.8k. This system will will bring you best of the both world, price and performance. Let me clarify the reasons. A lot of people will differ me and will suggest a Core i7 930/950 based configuration and it is true *when all the other hardware is same, core i7 950 is better performer than Phenom II X6 1090T* and it is also slightly faster in a lot of other applications too. But Core i7 system will make you invest at least 11k just for getting a decent motherboard with minimum feature set and if you want a premium level board with SATA3 or USB3 support, minimum of 13k to 14k has to be spent for the Mobo. So at a budget of 60k, you can maximum get a GTX 460 1 GB as the best graphics card.

But if you go with the AMD counterpart, you can get a very good mobo within 6k with USB 3 and SATA3 and good overclocking support. As a result you can afford a very good graphics card, HD 6870 which offers performance far better than GTX 460 and comparable to GTX 470. And in gaming, Graphics card is going to matter much, provided you have a decent CPU which can handle the graphics card in full work load.

The system I've suggested will be enough to play all the current games in highest/higher setting in 1080P resolution. And I don't think there will be any performance difference in gaming compared to Core i7 rig as you are now having a high end card.


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Oct 30, 2010)

Cilus said:


> The configuration you have chosen is actually underpowered for your requirement as well as your budget. I'm suggesting you an AMD based solution.
> 
> My suggestion is
> 
> ...



Thank you Silus.. I'm checking the prices with my vendor now.. I'll update the prices in a few mins.. 

Update: Wow!! My vendor has let me down for the first time ever..
He only had a few of the components you mentioned but said he'd get the rest of the prices in a few days.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3.2 GHz @  Rs.13322
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k  *Price NA*
Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz Ram @ Rs.3892
Seagate 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA (32 MB Cache) @ Rs.2627
BenQ G2220HD Full HD LCD @ 7.5k  *Price NA*
Corsair VX550W @ Rs.4873
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ Rs.2885
Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB GDDR5 @ 15k   *Price NA*
Logitech Keyboard K200 @ Rs.439
Gigabyte GM6800 @ 0.8k  *Price NA*
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer OEM@ Rs.815
Altec Lansing VS-2521E @ 2.9k  *Price NA*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

Amd Phenom II x4 955BE @ 7.7k
Msi 890GXM G65 @ 7k
Kingston 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3.9k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 Crossfire @ 23k
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
Corsair TX750W @ 7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.8k
BENQ G2220HD @ 7.3k

Total-60.5k

This CF setup will be  better  and worth it. 6850 will be here soon.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 30, 2010)

@Cilus : The reason I like ur post is coz of the well explained reason y u didn't suggest i7 coz of the super-expensive MoBo!!n also one should invest in powerful GPU when going for gamin-n-gamin-only rig!!


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2010)

ssb1551, thanks. The thing is when you are suggesting something which is little against the flow, I think the reason should be explained properly.

And Jas, your suggestion is really a good one, in fact very good one for gaming. But what I thought was while spending 60K, a 6 core is a must have as apart for gaming it will give you better performance everywhere and in near future when most of the software (even games too) will be multi-core aware, a 6 core will be utilized in a better way.
And regarding AMD Crossfire, I've few objection. AMD's multi-GPU solution is not as matured as Nvidia's SLI. in Crossfire lot of games are having scaling problems and in Crossfire you cannot create profile for a new game. So unless AMD provides the Game's profile for Crossfire with their Driver update, you cannot utilize multi-GPU on those games.
And if you check in different tech sites, they say that a single GPU solution is always desirable. I think with your configuration, you can add a HD 5870 @ 23k and Phenom II X6 1050T @ 9.5k.

deepakkumarb22, the price you got is really very good, specially CPU, Ram and hard-disk price. Let us know about the other component's price once you get it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

Amd Phenom II x4 955BE @ 7.8K
Msi 890GXM G65 @ 7k 
Kingston 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3.9k
Sapphire HD 6870 @ 14.8K [ 6870 is killer card if u need u can cfx it later ]
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
Corsair TX750W @ 7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.8k
BENQ G2220HD @ 7.3k / LG E2240T (LED) @ 8.4K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

@cilus 
i didnt understand "in Crossfire you cannot create profile"
also but why then we see that 6850 CF beats GTX460 SLI in reviews..also performance is nice acc. to reviews. can you explain a bit more?

@ damngoodman999
please change your avatar to some descent one!
and your suggestion is nice. he can cf hd6870 also later.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

@ Jaskanwar Singh

ya looking for better avatar , this one is impressive


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2010)

@Jas, regarding your Crossfire profile query, for enabling multi-gpu support in a game, in SLI or Crossfire, you need to have Multi-GPU profile for the game. Now in case of SLI, user based profile creation exists, so the user can create a profile for any newly released game and enable SLI support on that game. Also downloadable profiles are also available which is periodically released by Nvidia.

In case of CrossfireX, user cannot create Games profile by their own. Here user has to wait until AMD will release the profile for the game to use Crossfire.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

oh i see! thanks for the info buddy..does amd take a long time?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ damngoodman999
> please change your avatar to some descent one!
> and your suggestion is nice. he can cf hd6870 also later.



the avatar in use actually suites his name. & his name should be something like this: damnBADman2010.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh i see! thanks for the info buddy..does amd take a long time?



every month AMD releases a new CCC, so the latest games are included. but if no profile, only 1 card is used. but what about the old games? i guess, they are enough with a single card. heres a log:



> Catalyst™ Application Profiles
> The following application profiles are available with this release of AMD Catalyst 10.10:
> - Multiplayer Medal of Honor™ (DirectX® 9/DirectX® 10/DirectX® 11) CrossFire™
> update
> ...



source: filehippo

@cilus, bro what if theres no profile. i read that 1 card is used only. so the 2nd card is turned off? or just made to sit idle & eat up power?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2010)

@Sam.Shab

Actually u spotted its like - DamnBADman666


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2010)

got that sam, thanks


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi again,

Thank you so much for your advice..

I have a question through..

Will the 890 chipset offer better performance with the X6 1090T BE though (since it's recommended and all that)??
I found the Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H for Rs.8803.. If so, how much more performance are we talking about??

Also, will 4 GB RAM be enough for a high performance setup like this??

My dealer is still to get back with the prices..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> Actually u spotted its like - DamnBADman666



yah. and your avatar are always different. how much time you waste searching for those pics?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> got that sam, thanks



welcome buddy.



deepakkumarb22 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice..
> 
> ...



relative to what? cause 890GX is a fantastic IGP chipset but if you use it with a high end proccy, performance will be very much bottlenecked. if you talking about proccy + mobo + gfx, the gfx card will steal the show. so motherboard's internal performance become useless. to test real performance, go Xfire. i can just hope, the 8X+8X won't bottleneck highend cards.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 1, 2010)

As gaming is the main task, i prefer i5 760. Also, power consumption for the Intel config is lower iirc.
i5 760 - 9.8K approx
ASUS P7P55D-E LX - 8.3K approx (ATX, True USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbps Support, EPU for power saving, ...)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
2x 2GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz kit- 4.1K approx
GTX460 1GB / HD6850 - 13K (assuming avg price of GTX460 1GB models)
Corsair VX550 - 4.5K-4.7K approx (or higher model like HX750)
1TB Seagate 7200.12 - 2.9K approx
DVD writer - 1K approx
22" 1080p LCD - 8K approx (as per model)
NZXT Gamma/CM Elite 430 - 2.1K/2.8K approx
Total- 54.6K approx
keyboard, mouse, speakers as per choice- not much idea on that


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 1, 2010)

@deepakkumarb22: where do you get a 1090T for Rs13350 for? Lowest i could find in bangalore was Rs14500 incl tax ...


----------



## Cilus (Nov 1, 2010)

> @cilus, bro what if theres no profile. i read that 1 card is used only. so the 2nd card is turned off? or just made to sit idle & eat up power?



Yes Sam, then only one graphics card will work and others will sit idle and eats the idle power. Now in case of AMD cards, their idle power requirement is really very low compared to their Nvidia counter parts.



pegasus said:


> As gaming is the main task, i prefer i5 760. Also, power consumption for the Intel config is lower iirc.
> i5 760 - 9.8K approx
> ASUS P7P55D-E LX - 8.3K approx (ATX, True USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbps Support, EPU for power saving, ...)
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
> ...



pegasus, your suggestion is really good, but when you're spending 60K, if extra performance is gained in all the other applications along with the gaming, why not Phenom II 1090T. In gaming, it is better than i5 760 and in multi-threaded applications it is also better. It has very good OC potential and very easy interface for OC.
And there are certain things against i5 760:
it does not have HT enabled, so only 4 cores
it has dual channel memory controller compared to triple channel of Core i7 9XX


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Nov 1, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> @deepakkumarb22: where do you get a 1090T for Rs13350 for? Lowest i could find in bangalore was Rs14500 incl tax ...



Check out www.bwindia.net. Binary World is an IT store in Indiranagar and I've used their website before. The prices are the lowest I've found in Bangalore and the website is always up to date.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 2, 2010)

@ cilus

No buddy phenom 2 1090T doesn't beat the i5 760 but its the other way round. Intel cores are faster than amd clock per clock. The hexcore beats i5 in video encoding apps owing to more cores but the difference is not that much.
Check this

and this

In fact the i5 760 has received the best gaming processor accolade for $200 or more.
Refer this

The op can go for i7 8 series if we wants hyperthreading and it will beat the 1090t in all applications without increasing the mobo cost.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 2, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ cilus
> 
> No buddy phenom 2 1090T doesn't beat the i5 760 but its the other way round. *Intel cores are faster than amd clock per clock*. The hexcore beats i5 in video encoding apps owing to more cores but the difference is not that much.
> Check this
> ...




Core i7 is not a Good overclocker as phenom hexacore , phenom hexacore reaches 4Ghz easily with aircooler
Value for money MOBO+Processor with 20K 
Phenom 2 1090T @ 4Ghz beats i7 950 in all applications except games & that too not in big difference 
when u r playing games more than 1600 resolution there is no difference in processor which gives FPS , all CPU performs same only thing is it should not bottleneck .


----------



## vickybat (Nov 2, 2010)

^^
Can you justify your statement -"*Core i7 is not a Good overclocker as phenom hexacore*"

What i said is absolutely correct i.e '*Intel cores are faster than amd clock per clock*'.
It is not at all advisable to oc any cpu beyond 4ghz with a stock cooler amd or intel. The extra heat generated will definitely shrink the transistor lifespan.

The phenom 2 x6 1090t can no way beat the i7 950 in any applications. And talk about oc if you oc the 950 to 4ghz it will decimate 1090T.

But i was not talking about bloomfield with op but lynnfield which is more vfm cause x58 chipset based boards are expensive.

Yes 1090T is quite VFM considering 880 or 890 based boards are cheaper , it can't be compared with i7 950 in terms of raw performance.

Check this and this .

@ *deepakkumarb22*

Buddy check this link and make your decisions according to your needs.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 2, 2010)

Also check this !!
Phenom II X6 1055T and 1090T review


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2010)

vickybat said:


> It is not at all advisable to oc any cpu beyond 4ghz with a *stock cooler* amd or intel. The extra heat generated will definitely shrink the transistor lifespan.



where you found stock cooler? 



vickybat said:


> The phenom 2 x6 1090t can no way beat the i7 950 in any applications. And talk about oc if you oc the 950 to 4ghz it will decimate 1090T.



thats absolutely true.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 2, 2010)

I7 950 has an upper hand here..nearly all of the benchmarks show a similar result..and even if u overclock the i7 to a 3.6 ghz it can beat a 4.0 ghz phenom 1090..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

^^what sort of benchmarks??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2010)

^^all of them baba


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 2, 2010)

The one's on tom's hardware and anandtech..well these are the two i've read closely..


----------



## aby geek (Nov 2, 2010)

but the only point and the most valid is that i7 / 1336 is going to die.

i would definitely suggest to be sure that 950's successor is not coming bfore q2 2011.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

Why the 1090T. One can take the 1055T to 3.8GHz without even touching the Voltage.
Genuine question not meant to be offensive.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 2, 2010)

aby geek said:


> but the only point and the most valid is that i7 / 1336 is going to die.
> 
> i would definitely suggest to be sure that 950's successor is not coming bfore q2 2011.



i7 series(atleast the nehalem one) is not gonna die..not 4 d nxt 1-2 year atleast..
Sandy bridge processors(Core i v2.0) will most probably release in Q1 2011 but as announced by intel only the medium range cards will be released at the time of launch..their K series(the high end ones) will release late in 2011..and even if they do it will not completely overshadow the i7 950..plus the new proccy + 1155 mobo will be costly..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2010)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> Can you justify your statement -"*Core i7 is not a Good overclocker as phenom hexacore*"
> 
> What i said is absolutely correct i.e '*Intel cores are faster than amd clock per clock*'.
> ...




U need to understand the fact !

I always prefer AMD cause they are best value for money ! if u compare I say INTEL i7 980x is fast CPU right now , but i7 950 proccy + mobo = 30K

AMD phenom 1055t + mobo = 15K [ with stock cooler many of touched 3.5 to 3.6ghz ]

As for Overclocking - *all processor can OC*,  but u cannot overclock I7 950 to higher with Stock or low End cooler ! 

Our India is economic/Budget minded  country , what we have to see is only VALUES here .

If everyone needs fastest CPU then INTEL should only manufacture i7 980x


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> i7 series(atleast the nehalem one) is not gonna die..not 4 d nxt 1-2 year atleast..



their successor will come by Q3-Q4 2011. so except 1yr lifeline for the i7 9** parts.



keviv219 said:


> Sandy bridge processors(Core i v2.0) will most probably release in Q1 2011 but as announced by intel only the medium range cards will be released at the time of launch..their K series(the high end ones) will release late in 2011



where you found the K series to be highend? its simply like a Core i7 2600 processor with unlocked multiplier. nothing like highend.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> where you found the K series to be highend? its simply like a Core i7 2600 processor with unlocked multiplier. nothing like highend.



That's what i meant by high end..the other series cannot be unlocked and hence we will have to do away with stock speed...

And i7 9** series won't DIE that soon too...We still have many people playing games at good res on C2D setup and they don't have a prob...Even though Sandy Bridge has a new architecture it will still take time to kill i7 9**...



damngoodman999 said:


> but i7 950 proccy + mobo = 30K
> 
> AMD phenom 1055t + mobo = 15K [ with stock cooler many of touched 3.5 to 3.6ghz ]



That's exactly the reason why users go with AMD coz they pack good performance with Awesome price..and i said good NOT best but that doesn't mean the 1090T isn't capable like its competitors...
But the fact here is OP wants a GAMING PC and you can't go wrong with an INTEL when it comes to gaming...It's performance is way better in gaming benchmarks...
So if you have a little extra go for Intel and if not then 1090T will be the best choice(it is future proof too...)


----------



## vickybat (Nov 3, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> U need to understand the fact !
> 
> I always prefer AMD cause they are best value for money ! if u compare I say INTEL i7 980x is fast CPU right now , but i7 950 proccy + mobo = 30K
> 
> ...






I know that already. Sure amd is vfm compared to i7 as you get am3 + 880 at a lot less price than i7 + x58 but performance users will jump to intel bandwagon.

Thre guru3d benchmarks you've read shows an oc'ed 1090t against factory clocked i7's but an oc'ed i7 950 @4ghz will beat 1090t fair and square because each intel core is more efficient in executing tasks clock per clock compared to amd's thuban core.

And talk about oc again , its not at all advisable to oc 1090t with that stock amd cooler as with intel.You have to use an aftermarket cooler if oc is what you desire.

Even you see in that guru3d benchmarks the i7 860 beats the 1090t  at stock speeds and an oc'ed i7 860 @4ghz will beat 1090t@ 4ghz.
I was referring this proccy to op cause i7 860 is much better in gaming compared to 1090t and lynnfield + p55 and talk about future proofing if i7/i5+p55 will be phased out so will am3+8 series cause bulldozer will be its successor as sandybridge will replace lynnfield.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

also i dont know why everybody keeps on comparing x58 mobos with 880g ones for the only reason of usb3 and sata3 neglecting the performance!! the amd high end counterpart 890fx also costs above 10k.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes but intel doesn't even give an option to put its i7 9series in cheaper boards such as p55 an x58 is a must have. But in the other hand amd has cheaper chipsets and all its proccy's are compatible.

But that is another story, here the op needs a good gaming pc and i7 860 +p55 will be better option for him.Even the i5 760 is a great gaming cpu and is highly overclocable.
The 1090t + 880 also makes sense and gives a good platform to build on but talk about pure performance, it lags the i7.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

^^yup i agree, intel did a big mistake of not making some low-mid range chipset for i7 9**


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

like Cilus n some others pointed out cost of i7+MoBo = 30k but X6+MoBo = 20k!!No 1 is arguin abt i7 prowess but OP can save tht 10k n invest in a better GPU coz afterall games need a good GPU.
So lets end this long debated discussion n wait to hear wat OP thinks!!


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Nov 4, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> like Cilus n some others pointed out cost of i7+MoBo = 30k but X6+MoBo = 20k!!No 1 is arguin abt i7 prowess but OP can save tht 10k n invest in a better GPU coz afterall games need a good GPU.
> So lets end this long debated discussion n wait to hear wat OP thinks!!



Thank you so much for all the input guys.. Much appreciated..

I really don't intend to overclock the CPU, be it AMD or Intel.. Atleast, not for a year..   But seriously, I don't mind what CPU you suggest as long it fits well in my budget.. Also, my last question still stands.. Will 4 GB RAM suffice for a good gaming CPU or will 8 GB be a good investment.. If so, then I'm willing to increase my budget to accomodate it..

I found the following config (making a few changes to your suggestions).. Please advise if any changes are needed..

Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3.2 GHz - Rs. 13322
GigaByte ATI 890GX Chipset GA-890GPA-UD3H - Rs. 8803
2GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz x 4 - Rs. 7956
Seagate SATA 1TB 32 MB Cache - Rs. 2627
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 1GB - ~ 13K (dealer still to get back with the price)
Cooler Master Elite 430 - Rs. 2885
Corsair VX650W - Rs. 6265
BenQ G2420HD 24 inch - Rs.  10721
Logitech K200 keyboard - Rs. 349
Gigabyte GM 6800 - ~ Rs. 800 (dealer still to get back with the price)
Sony DVD Writer 24X - Rs. 937
Altec Lansing VS4621 - Rs. 3637
APC 1100VA BR1100CI-IN - Rs. 4428

I've included 8 GB RAM and a UPS and changed the monitor to a 24' inch (Pretty cheap 24' monitors nowadays).. The total comes to around 79K..

Please suggest any changes or improvements to this config keeping in min the updates to the HW and budget..  Thanks..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 4, 2010)

deepakkumarb22 said:


> Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3.2 GHz - Rs. 13322 *<---- Phenom II x4 955 BE - 7700*
> GigaByte ATI 890GX Chipset GA-890GPA-UD3H - Rs. 8803
> 2GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz x 4 - Rs. 7956 *<-----4GB is enough. - 4000*
> Seagate SATA 1TB 32 MB Cache - Rs. 2627
> ...


My changes in bold.
As this is a Gaming and Gaming PC, 955BE is good enough for that. 4GB RAM is good too and extremly easy to upgrade. The cash can be used for the dual GFX setup. This will perform much better in games.
All of this for an extra Rs 150 (150 only )


----------



## vickybat (Nov 5, 2010)

@ deepakkumarb22

Buddy for a gaming rig also do consider the lynnfield package i.e i5 760+ msi gd45 or i7 860+ msi gd45.

They will beat both the 955be and 1090t in games and will be a good package overall. The former is more vfm and the rest of your config is fine.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2010)

This is the config of my friends pc which if bought in the month of march.


> Tower Thermaltake Shark, Black , Alloy Panel ,2xUSB   FireWire   Audio Power Supply 650W Power Supply with 14cm FAN, ATX 2.2 Toughpower Tower FAN 2x 12cm, 21dB. Motherboard Asus P7P55-DE, iP55, DDR3, SATA-600, USB3, GLAN , Raid, Firewire CPU 4 Intel Core i7-860, 8MB, 45nm, Lynnfield, 2.80GHz Memory


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2010)

^^Dude is it d configuration of Kin's PC?Where is d GPU?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes kin's pc that he bought from bern. It has 5770


----------

